# Rescape Evolve 4



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! So i took it a pone my self since i had some extra cash to rescape my tank. I added new substrate and dwarf grass. Let me know! Ill post a clear photo as soon as the water clears. I did add the fish and shrimp in and they seem happy as can be. Here are the photos and ill make a video later.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good so far


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! Here is a update video of the tank. Sorry for the sounds. I didn't ant it to be a silent video. Here it is! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nahbnetQ62c


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

a very very nice scape.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> a very very nice scape.


Thank you ^.^


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats an awesome hunk of driftwood, nice tank


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks so nice! I love the layout of your tank.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

shushcat said:


> That looks so nice! I love the layout of your tank.


thanks all! I took the grass back out an dmake it more far apart. Im thinking of triming it down to even it out and make it grow out more.


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

IM SO JEALOUS!!! 
i'm gonna try to do a planted tank as well
where did you get that driftwood?
what plants are youusing


----------

